# Psalm Sing -- August 31, 2008 -- Beltsville, MD



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2008)

Come sing Psalms and enjoy fellowship with Reformed brethren at Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church in Beltsville, Maryland, on the Lord's Day afternoon, August 31. The singing and light dinner will be held from 5:30-9 p.m. at the Francis Fuchs Special Education Center on Cherry Hill Road. Each family is asked to contribute a platter of sandwiches and a side dish (finger food appetizers). For directions, see their website at Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church - Home (my picture is still on the website  ).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2008)

Psalm 133A.1: 



> 1. 1 Behold how good a thing it is,
> And how becoming well,
> When those that brethren are delight
> In unity to dwell.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 24, 2008)

...In unity do dwell


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2008)

Anybody here planning to attend?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 30, 2008)

Wish I could, Andrew.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Anybody here planning to attend?


 
I take it you and yours will be going. You know our situation; looks like it will be quite a long time before we ever get up that way.

If you do go, please convey my regards to Michael Daniels (assuming they make it).


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Aug 30, 2008)

...Like precious ointment on the head
which down the beard did flow
Ev'n Aaron's beard and to the skirts
did of his garments go--did of his garments go. 

Y'all have a great time praising the Lord!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here planning to attend?
> ...



I sure will, brother, and we continue to lift you up to our gracious Heavenly Father for healing mercies and spiritual comforts. 

Thanks to all who are with us in spirit.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Wish I could, Andrew.


 
*Moi aussi...*

_All people that on earth do dwell,_
_Sing to the Lord with cheerful voice._
_Him serve with mirth, his praise forth tell,_
_Come ye before him and rejoice._

May it be a time of great blessing for all in attendance, Andrew!

Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2008)

Amen! Merci beaucoup, mon soeur!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2008)

We had a great time. There were, I think, about 100+ folks in attendance, and we got to renew many friendships and see many new faces as well. What a blessed time of singing God's praises and enjoying the fellowship of the saints!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> We had a great time. There were, I think, about 100+ folks in attendance, and we got to renew many friendships and see many new faces as well. What a blessed time of singing God's praises and enjoying the fellowship of the saints!




It sure would be nice if the Psalm sings coud be recorded and put on sermon audio or some other outlet so us po' folks down in the hills could here it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > We had a great time. There were, I think, about 100+ folks in attendance, and we got to renew many friendships and see many new faces as well. What a blessed time of singing God's praises and enjoying the fellowship of the saints!
> ...



I'll keep that in mind for next time, brother. I'm not the best at recording (I finally got a cassette tape recording of a piano performance that I did 15 years ago converted to mp3 for the first time just this summer) but I'm now uploading my pastor's sermons for sermon audio and I'll look into this for future possibilities. Thanks very much for this suggestion.


----------

